# kontera



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

I use my smartphone and the web browser for viewing and posting. Now all kinds of words in posts are hyperlinked to "kontera". What the heck is this new spam? I get pop up boxes for this every two or three threads I click through. Am I alone or is anyone else dealing with this pressure garbage?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Not seen it yet. But Macs are often less affected by this stuff than PCs.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm on a mac and they just started appearing. It used to be they only appeared when you were not logged in. Now you can't hardly scroll or click without accidentally hitting an ad. Yuck!


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Im on a phone and dealing with this garbage. I dont mind banners and ads on the side but throughout the text areas is too much.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

The word phone is hyperlinked in my previous text. Not by me, mind you...


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

RH said:


> Not seen it yet. But Macs are often less affected by this stuff than PCs.


I'm usually on an iPad and I'll admit that I used to feel a little smug when I read the complaints about the ads. Well, no more! The Kontera ones are suddenly a constant hassle.


----------

